# A game that will drive you INSANE



## cvalda (Feb 2, 2008)

http://levelgame.net/

I'm on level 69 now.


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 2, 2008)

thats crazy


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing happens for me on level 7.

Yvonne


----------



## cvalda (Feb 3, 2008)

you have to click on the black line around the square


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2008)

I can see this is for a nice rainy day with a fire going in the wood stove!! Well, it IS raining right now, but I haven't been out to open up all the tortoises houses and feed every body yet, so "the game" will have to wait!! I'll bookmark it and try again later. Thanks for the link!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

OK Kelly I'm on 59 and I am stuck-help Please


----------



## cvalda (Feb 5, 2008)

type in the names of the pictures, one at a time, until you find out which one is the password.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't get in anymore. I get a message the the owner has exceeded his bandwidth. I guess too many people have found the site!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yvonne, I got that yesterday, but was able to get on today. Just try again later or tomorrow. What level are you on?
I'm still stuck on 59


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont think i got past level 8 or 9


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, the game has moved it can be found at http://www.freegamesnews.com/en/games/2008/NeverEndingLevelGame.html

I made it to level 85 - getting really tough now


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2008)

Whats the scramble on level 19?


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok,, now 26.. password please...


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Laura said:


> Ok,, now 26.. password please...



Got it yet?


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2008)

oh yeah!! up to 62...!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Laura said:


> oh yeah!! up to 62...!



Knew you'd figure it out. Just takes a lot of Patience.


----------



## pealow (Mar 13, 2008)

Stuck on level 14, WHAT'S THE PASSWORD....ARGHHHHH

Paula


----------

